# Dare To Be - Masquerade Makeup! (October 20th - November 2nd)



## StereoXGirl (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, everyone!

The next challenge is *Dare To Be - Masquerade Makeup! *

Chosen by *Liz2*, winner *Dare To Be - A Pussycat Doll*!

For this challenge, please use makeup rather than decorating masks. Here are some examples:
































Feel free to get creative! And don't forget to post inspirational pics if you have any!





*If you are thinking about entering this challenge, PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING:*

*THE RULES HAVE CHANGED!*

1. NO photo manipulation is allowed at all! 

_*What is Photo Manipulation and what does it include?*_

Well, you've probably seen some great photo manipulation by our very own mod, Daer0n. An example of her work is illustrated here:






This is probably the first thing that comes to mind when a lot of people hear the word "Photoshopped" or "Photo Manipulated", but a photo manipulation can be very subtle and include even slight changes like alterations to coloring or contrast. So even if you lighten your photo with a photo editing program,you may not think it counts as photo manipulation, but it does. Basically, if you use a photo editing program to alter your photo in _*any*_ way, it counts as photo manipulation. Therefore, for all Dare to Be competitions, you are only allowed to crop and/or resize your photo. That's it.

2. Any pictures which appear to be suspect, will either be automatically disqualified if the member is asked and doesn't come clean. If after saying it's not touched in any way the picture still seems to be suspect, then the entry will be DQed anyway. (If need be, it will be made so all entries are approved by a Moderator first).

3. Voting will remain in place. There is not true sufficient evidence to back that consistent entries/winners are discouraging. Participation overall still lacks, which we hope will change very soon!

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 20, 2007)

that will be interesting


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 20, 2007)

I love that last photo.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 20, 2007)

Yay!!! I find it interesting that alot of people say they don't like the voting part of DTB, yet in the last challenge where there was NO voting, less people participated.

This should be really fun!


----------



## MindySue (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, interesting indeed. People need an incentive to participate even if it is just knowing that you could "win"


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 21, 2007)

Ohh I like this one!! Hopefully I'll have time to participate!

About the last DTB, I think more people would have participated if the dates comprehended the actual Halloween date or the weekends before and after the Halloween date which is when the parties take place and people actually dress up and go out.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohh I like this one!! Hopefully I'll have time to participate!
About the last DTB, I think more people would have participated if the dates comprehended the actual Halloween date or the weekends before and after the Halloween date which is when the parties take place and people actually dress up and go out.

I've just extended the Halloween Hottie to last until November 1st!



Now hopefully everyone will be able to show off their Halloween looks.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol!


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ goddamn girl! thats BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 21, 2007)

SHAUNDRA!!!! That is amazingly beautiful!! Wow...you knocked my socks off!


----------



## MindySue (Oct 21, 2007)

Omg, I love it!! You did an awesome job!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow!! That is AMAZING, Shaundra!!


----------



## niksaki (Oct 21, 2007)

I cant wait to see what everyone comes up with shaundra that is AMAZZZZZZING!


----------



## dinou (Oct 21, 2007)

It's amazing, great ! I love it !


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol! Friggin awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay!!! I find it interesting that alot of people say they don't like the voting part of DTB, yet in the last challenge where there was NO voting, less people participated. 
This should be really fun!

I think less people participated because people either don't have their costumes yet for Halloween, or are just waiting for Halloween itself to dress up and don't want to do the makeup twice. I didn't have time to do the D2B since school started and I have to _make_ my costume LOL...But since it's been extended I'm definitely going to enter.





Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade3.jpg




Shaundra...I'm speechless!!!! OMG what an an amazing job!!! The colors you used...the design...everything!


----------



## Andi (Oct 21, 2007)

OMG Shaundra, what a beautiful entry! I really donÂ´t have the patience to enter in this D2B, and now that you said it took you 6 hours...respect!

You look absolutely amazing. IÂ´m speechless


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay!!! I find it interesting that alot of people say they don't like the voting part of DTB, yet in the last challenge where there was NO voting, less people participated. Let's keep it simple, bad timing had everything to do with it. It should have been held this week. 
Shaudra, very well done, the photos came out stunning!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade3.jpg

You did an amazing job!What did you use?


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

Shaundra that is so creative &amp; it looks amazing!


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've just extended the Halloween Hottie to last until November 1st!




Now hopefully everyone will be able to show off their Halloween looks. Thank you! I'll definitely post mine.
Wow Shaundra I love your mu!! It looks awesome!


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 22, 2007)

Very inspiring indeed! I may have to go out to the store tomorrow and see if there's anything I can pick up and try my hand at going all out and actually entering this time too


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 22, 2007)

gorgeous job shaundra...you rock!


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 22, 2007)

hmm this one might be tough.. i will have to think about entering this one..


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade3.jpg

You look fab Shaundra. I saw your youtube tut. Awesome!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look fab Shaundra. I saw your youtube tut. Awesome! Do you have the link to this tut? If so, could you post it? I'd love to see it!


----------



## emih19 (Oct 22, 2007)

oh i cant wait to see all he entries....beautifull entry...thats really good and i love the butterfly


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you have the link to this tut? If so, could you post it? I'd love to see it!



It's not very helpful! lol. It's just a few pics. But here it is anyway in case you're still interested.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Aww...thanks soooooooooooo much everyone for the kind words! It _really_ makes me feel good to know you ladies liked it!





Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You did an amazing job!What did you use?

On the purple-ish side, I used:MAC "Pinked Mauve"

MAC "Violet"

L'Oreal HIP "Valiant"

On the side that's more blue-ish:

NYX "Baby Blue" Loose Pearl Shadow

NYX "Space" Loose Pearl Shadow

MAC "Naval Blue"

For the green:

NYX "Lime" Loose Pearl Shadow

MAC "Teal"

I used a grey NYX shadow in my crease, and I used Prestige black liquid liner to outline the mask.


----------



## Nox (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww...thanks soooooooooooo much everyone for the kind words! It _really_ makes me feel good to know you ladies liked it!






On the purple-ish side, I used:

MAC "Pinked Mauve"

MAC "Violet"

L'Oreal HIP "Valiant"

On the side that's more blue-ish:

NYX "Baby Blue" Loose Pearl Shadow

NYX "Space" Loose Pearl Shadow

MAC "Naval Blue"

For the green:

NYX "Lime" Loose Pearl Shadow

MAC "Teal"

I used a grey NYX shadow in my crease, and I used Prestige black liquid liner to outline the mask.





Wow! That's quite a list order... how long did it take you to cleanse your face after this challenge, especially every bit around the eyes?


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 22, 2007)

Great theme. I like the purple/blue contrast you did... such bold colors came out bee-you-tee-fully.


----------



## Manda (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow Shaundra, that is beautiful, what an impressive job!

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## fawp (Oct 22, 2007)

That is beautiful! This is, by far, the best challenge I have ever seen. I can't wait to enter.


----------



## so_adorkable_ (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade3.jpg

wow thats amazing, great job

i kinda wanna enter this

but im afraid im not that great and cant do anything that good


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *so_adorkable_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i kinda wanna enter thisbut im afraid im not that great and cant do anything that good

Please do enter! These challenges are meant to be fun! I'm sure it'll look great.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 23, 2007)

wow Shaundra that was just amazing. I love it! the inspiration pics were pretty awesome too! I don't think I will have time to enter this competition although it looks like so much fun



I have way too much uni work to fit in time for this as well, sigh.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Oct 23, 2007)

wow u did a wonderful job!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 23, 2007)

So i'm a little disappointed that mine turned out like crap because all i have is the regular powdered eyeshadow. I need me some pigments!. lol

I lost interest after i seen that it wasn't going to turn out so i didn't even finish, but here's a picture. I might go buy some Halloween paint and do this again because i really love the idea!.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So i'm a little disappointed that mine turned out like crap because all i have is the regular powdered eyeshadow. I need me some pigments!. lol 
I lost interest after i seen that it wasn't going to turn out so i didn't even finish, but here's a picture. I might go buy some Halloween paint and do this again because i really love the idea!.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...t/Sa700082.jpg

I really like the shape of it and the color is striking against your hair and eye color. It's a bummer the shadows didn't come out stronger!
If you try again with Halloween paint, be sure to post it! It already looks really cool.


----------



## angellove (Oct 23, 2007)

SHAUNDRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you totally rock! you look so awesome!





puncturedskirt, i really like it



i find it really cool


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So i'm a little disappointed that mine turned out like crap because all i have is the regular powdered eyeshadow. I need me some pigments!. lol 
I lost interest after i seen that it wasn't going to turn out so i didn't even finish, but here's a picture. I might go buy some Halloween paint and do this again because i really love the idea!.

I'm lso surprised your eyeshadow didn't turn out so well for you :/ Oh well, I do hope you repost with a second go because it does look really good already! 
I went out yesterday and picked up some cheapie stuf from Walmart (I know, not exactly MAC), just to start out and see what results I could get, so maybe I can get a chance to play around today with everything. I bought some falsies, some face paint, some powdered eyeshadow, some iridescent lip gloss, and a really nice bright eyeliner pencil. I also bought a N.Y.C. colored mascara in Marooned, but I think it was more because I was like "what, maroon for lashes? Cool!", more than wanting to use it for this actual challenge, lol. I'll take a look at what I have altogether (what I bought and what I already have) and see if it's enough to get this bad boy rolling


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay!!! I find it interesting that alot of people say they don't like the voting part of DTB, yet in the last challenge where there was NO voting, less people participated. 
This should be really fun!

Your right.For me personally the theme was almost similar with the death dolls theme. So I like this new theme!!

Great entry already by *StereoXgirl*, it took a lot of time but the result is perfect!

*puncturedskirt, *colors are a little faded. I like the shape though and you have sexy lips!


----------



## entipy (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 23, 2007)

I tried 'coating' it as much as possible but it still wasn't getting any darker. Boo, I'm going to try again though with different makeup/paint.


----------



## MissPout (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 23, 2007)

wow. so far so good!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Oct 24, 2007)

Miss Pout, this may be your best D2B yet. You did an amazing job!! I love the colors and the design!!! Whoo hoo! I think I'm officially motivated!

What did you use for the gold/copper.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade3.jpg

Love it!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 24, 2007)

shaundra, oh my, im my wildest dreams i wouldnt have thought of that

its absolutly amazing!

punctured! you started off great i wish you would have finshed plz try again? you dont NEED piggies, just a good base!

miss pout, i love the design!

im so glad you like the theme girls!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/MissPout/PIC00206-2.jpghttp://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...PIC00198-2.jpg

I love the colors you used! Looks great!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so this took me about 6 hours because I kept taking breaks! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade2.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...asquerade3.jpg

How did you get the bottom of the picture to fade blue like that without using photoshop??!! its looks so pretty!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How did you get the bottom of the picture to fade blue like that without using photoshop??!! its looks so pretty! LOL! That wasn't intentional!
My camera wouldn't stand up on it's own because the lens was too heavy. So I put a box of Crest Whitestrips to prop up the lens of the camera. The box was blue. Since it was out of focus, it made kind of a blue faded effect.





(I need a tripod...lol!)


----------



## MissPout (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Miss Pout, this may be your best D2B yet. You did an amazing job!! I love the colors and the design!!! Whoo hoo! I think I'm officially motivated!
What did you use for the gold/copper.

Thank you



I used "hot cider" from the cover girl Eye Enhancers 4-Kit Shadows in 260 coffee shop


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you



I used "hot cider" from the cover girl Eye Enhancers 4-Kit Shadows in 260 coffee shop

Wow, I never would have thought that was CoverGirl!



It's such a pretty color!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! That wasn't intentional!
My camera wouldn't stand up on it's own because the lens was too heavy. So I put a box of Crest Whitestrips to prop up the lens of the camera. The box was blue. Since it was out of focus, it made kind of a blue faded effect.





(I need a tripod...lol!)

Girl!

You probably have just mastered a trick from proffesional photography!

But i understand that need for a tripod. I saw soem on the tyra banks show that you can make out of a water bottle and this little attatchment. Its only like 8 dollars!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow Shaundra, I am floored! That is BEAUTIFUL!





Good job Punctured! I think pigments combined with a good base would make it even more vibrant.

MissPout, that is awesome!





Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Manda (Oct 25, 2007)

Punctured- Love the design, you should def. do it again! Plus, you can get some vibrant halloween makeup cheap now, so I say go for it!

Miss Pout- That looks great, I'm lovin the colors as well. Makes me think about the new MAC holiday collections.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 25, 2007)

I went to the Halloween store and all they have are your basic white, black &amp; red colors!. I'll be getting my makeup that i ordered from cherry tomorrow AND friday so maybe those products will work better!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 25, 2007)

Heres mines. It was supposed to be a contrast. the red and gold was supposed to be an elegant more vintage masquerade mask while the other was a more modern and cold one. I dont really like it so i'll probably re-do. i had alot of fun!

Before:






After:


----------



## so_adorkable_ (Oct 25, 2007)

Perhaps I will try it out

I do have lots of shimmery colours and some bright ones

i also got some new colours

besides i think i even know the colours i'd like to use


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres mines. It was supposed to be a contrast. the red and gold was supposed to be an elegant more vintage masquerade mask while the other was a more modern and cold one. I dont really like it so i'll probably re-do. i had alot of fun!

Before:

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...qa_x/mask7.jpg

After:

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...qa_x/mask6.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...qa_x/mask5.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...qa_x/mask4.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...qa_x/mask3.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...qa_x/mask2.jpg

I really like the gold and red side, what did you use?.I like the colors of your other side as well!.


----------



## emih19 (Oct 25, 2007)

wow great entries already..everyone is doing a beautifullllll job


----------



## annuzka (Oct 25, 2007)

heres mine






a cold one


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *annuzka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres mine




a cold one





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...28894-cold.jpg

I uploaded your image to MuT. Hope you don't mind! The picture was not showing up. It was just a box with an "x" in it.


----------



## annuzka (Oct 25, 2007)

and hot one






thx stereo


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 25, 2007)

I dont know which one to enter for voting....

I think this one.


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know which one to enter for voting....

I think this one.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...qa_x/mask2.jpg

How do you do such a good job on your makeup ?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know which one to enter for voting....

I think this one.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n...qa_x/mask2.jpg

I really like that one because it shows both sides quite well.


----------



## AudreyHepburn_x (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh how can you participate if you can't see the pictures to give an idea?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AudreyHepburn_x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh how can you participate if you can't see the pictures to give an idea? You have 10 posts now. You should be able to see the pics.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! These are great work ladies! Shaundra, you started us off right!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lovefe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's mine good luck girls u all did a great job!



Pretty, I love the pink!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 26, 2007)

wow everyone who posted their pics did such an amazing job!!! Whay talent mut girls have!!!


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 26, 2007)

So many great entries!!!





Well this is my first challenge so here it goes, hope you guys like!

I *think* the second picture attachment is the one I want to use for voting!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 26, 2007)

gorgeous girls as always. insensitive, what did you use its gorgeous?!

and jlowe i cant see the pics


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gorgeous girls as always. insensitive, what did you use its gorgeous?!
and jlowe i cant see the pics





You can see them now! lol.
They were pending my approval.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jlowe86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So many great entries!!!



Well this is my first challenge so here it goes, hope you guys like!

I *think* the second picture attachment is the one I want to use for voting!

I like the outlining with glitter.What makeup did you use?


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the outlining with glitter.What makeup did you use?

I used Ben Nye Aqua Glitter..it makes your face so stiff lol I'm peeling it all off right now


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2007)

wow I love all these new entries. This contest really allows you to try something completely different. Great job ladies


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gorgeous girls as always. insensitive, what did you use its gorgeous?!
and jlowe i cant see the pics





Ok im going to respond to everyone at once. Im an artist, Photoshop, painting, fashion sketches, etc. So thats where i get my inspiration from. I used acrylic paint and makeup combined. I dont own any mac or anything. Just normal makeup. Actually mostly everything i used came from the dollar store or a craft store.


----------



## entipy (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif . I love those colors!! This is really pretty!

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres mines. It was supposed to be a contrast. the red and gold was supposed to be an elegant more vintage masquerade mask while the other was a more modern and cold one. I dont really like it so i'll probably re-do. i had alot of fun! LOVE the red and gold!! So pretty!

Originally Posted by *annuzka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres mine





a cold one





Cold is right... that looks really neat!

Originally Posted by *lovefe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's mine good luck girls u all did a great job!



Love the butterfly!





Originally Posted by *jlowe86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So many great entries!!!



Well this is my first challenge so here it goes, hope you guys like!

I *think* the second picture attachment is the one I want to use for voting!

Fabulous, jlowe!!!



This is just stunning!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok im going to respond to everyone at once. Im an artist, Photoshop, painting, fashion sketches, etc. So thats where i get my inspiration from. I used acrylic paint and makeup combined. I dont own any mac or anything. Just normal makeup. Actually mostly everything i used came from the dollar store or a craft store. I've never thought to use acrylic paint on my face! Couldn't that be harmful to your skin?


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never thought to use acrylic paint on my face! Couldn't that be harmful to your skin? That is exactly what I was thinking. I know people have had allergic reactions to it, but I say be creative at your own risk! So kudos to her if it doesn't do anything to her skin b/c it looked amazing lol


----------



## lovefe (Oct 26, 2007)

thaanks!


----------



## emih19 (Oct 26, 2007)

wow amazing entries..i know this is already going to be hard to vote....wonderfull job ladies


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow. Everyone looks great. Cant wait to see more tho.


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never thought to use acrylic paint on my face! Couldn't that be harmful to your skin? Depends on which one you get. For me not at all! im not allergic to anything so far so in doing great, i got it very close to my eyes and there was no stinging. nada. it works GREAT. and man is it so easy to remove, it peels off like latex. I love it. Wouldnt wear it everyday but for challenges like this its great. i checked the labels. Nothing bad in sight.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Depends on which one you get. For me not at all! im not allergic to anything so far so in doing great, i got it very close to my eyes and there was no stinging. nada. it works GREAT. and man is it so easy to remove, it peels off like latex. I love it. Wouldnt wear it everyday but for challenges like this its great. i checked the labels. Nothing bad in sight. Cool! I may have to look into that! lol.


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 27, 2007)

wow there are so many good ones... hmm i will ponder on this one


----------



## masad (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jlowe86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So many great entries!!!



Well this is my first challenge so here it goes, hope you guys like!

I *think* the second picture attachment is the one I want to use for voting!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i swear i didnt recognize you!!i had to look at the username!!

amazinggggggggggggggggggg jobb!!!! wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! really amazingg!!


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *masad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i swear i didnt recognize you!!i had to look at the username!!

amazinggggggggggggggggggg jobb!!!! wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! really amazingg!!

Aww



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 27, 2007)

_I love this theme, all the entries are fantastic!_


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 27, 2007)

I might do this one tonight... I just need some materials.

Off to Michaels


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I might do this one tonight... I just need some materials.
Off to Michaels





YAY! I can't wait to see it, Celly!


----------



## MindySue (Oct 27, 2007)

Yay... can't wait to see celly!


----------



## Chococat (Oct 28, 2007)

This is organic face paint.


----------



## bottletree (Oct 28, 2007)

thats amazing!


----------



## Chococat (Oct 28, 2007)

BTW the picture looks like this because it was on the night setting. Here are some more, but the above picture is my entry:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Chococat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BTW the picture looks like this because it was on the night setting. Here are some more, but the above picture is my entry:
http://photos-894.ll.facebook.com/ph...30315_5902.jpg

http://photos-894.ll.facebook.com/ph...30322_1289.jpg

http://photos-894.ll.facebook.com/ph...30313_4341.jpg

I like the effect of the night setting!




Your makeup looks very cool!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jlowe86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So many great entries!!!



Well this is my first challenge so here it goes, hope you guys like!

I *think* the second picture attachment is the one I want to use for voting!

I was admiring your mask and I TOTALLY forgot to actually comment telling you how much I love it! lol!
You're very talented, jlowe! I always love your looks!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I'm SOOOOOO impressed with the entries you ladies have created, not only for this challenge, but the past few challenges!

You ladies are totally blowing me away! I love it!


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was admiring your mask and I TOTALLY forgot to actually comment telling you how much I love it! lol!
You're very talented, jlowe! I always love your looks!

Awww thanks! I really love yours, everything is done so perfectly!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 29, 2007)

WOW jlowe you have not failed to blow me away once again!!!!!

chocoat , i LOVE it!

girls, i thought my mask was good until i saw this stuff LOL!!

here goes nothing!

















i think i want the last one but im not sure, help me out

p.s cc is always welcome


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Chococat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is organic face paint.

http://photos-894.ll.facebook.com/ph...30324_2493.jpg

Wow! I really like! Good job!
I'm still working on mine girls! Hope I get it in before deadline


----------



## rocksinger007 (Oct 29, 2007)

jlowe, I love your mask...it's very pretty and creative!

Liz2, you should definitely use the last pic as your entry...the glitter is catching the light just right and looks fantastic

hem...if I get the courage, I may enter as well.



P


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, Liz. That's so pretty... you beat me to the color I was going to use. Haha.

I swear you have such a pretty ass face. No CC from me, came out very well


----------



## angellove (Oct 29, 2007)

i'll post mine tonight



everyone looks FAB


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks rocksinger and you have to enter!

celly, you made my night, i felt so rotten today, n we can share colors, well match lol


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW jlowe you have not failed to blow me away once again!!!!!
chocoat , i LOVE it!

girls, i thought my mask was good until i saw this stuff LOL!!

here goes nothing!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq1.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq2.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq3.JPG

i think i want the last one but im not sure, help me out

p.s cc is always welcome

Wow. You look gorgeous!. I love it.I think you should enter the 1st or 2nd one though, I'd say the 3rd one but it's a bit blurry and in the first two you can see more of the detailing.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

all the entries for this contest have been so beautiful. I'm unbelievably impressed. Liz, I love your colours! beautiful


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW jlowe you have not failed to blow me away once again!!!!!
chocoat , i LOVE it!

girls, i thought my mask was good until i saw this stuff LOL!!

here goes nothing!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq1.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq2.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq3.JPG

i think i want the last one but im not sure, help me out

p.s cc is always welcome

Aw thanks hun!!!I love yours too it's sooo pretty and you look gorgeous! I would use the last one for voting!


----------



## Bexy (Oct 29, 2007)

You ladies have outdone yourselves. This is going to be a hard one to vote on once again. I love them all.

Liz, I have to know what you used on your lips? I love the mask too, so soft and pretty. Gorgeous.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW jlowe you have not failed to blow me away once again!!!!!
chocoat , i LOVE it!

girls, i thought my mask was good until i saw this stuff LOL!!

here goes nothing!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq1.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq2.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq3.JPG

i think i want the last one but im not sure, help me out

p.s cc is always welcome

That's sooo pretty, Liz! You look gorgeous!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks thanks



i may redo another one just for fun though, i REALLY enjoy doing it!

i useed all kinds of stuff but mainly caboodles pink glitter and clear lipgloss


----------



## emih19 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow wonderfull entries.just beautifull


----------



## fawp (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Liz2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW jlowe you have not failed to blow me away once again!!!!!
chocoat , i LOVE it!

girls, i thought my mask was good until i saw this stuff LOL!!

here goes nothing!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq1.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq2.JPG

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2726-masq3.JPG

i think i want the last one but im not sure, help me out

p.s cc is always welcome

Wow! This is beautiful. I love how it's a little sheer and kind of shimmers in the light. What did you use?


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Oct 29, 2007)

heres mine...ughh i had pink and purple feathers and i couldnt find them....and i have glitter too but i didnt put it on....

i want the first obe for voting





















liz2 what did u use for the glitter?

and does anyone here know where i can get feathers a those diamond beads at walmart like what section?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, you are all so beautiful and talented!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

playmate I love how it fades at the edges. And those eyelashes are HOT. good job


----------



## LilDee (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow!! I'm so impressed!

You all did such an incredible job! i don't even have the words for it.. but WOW!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Blondeplaymate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres mine...ughh i had pink and purple feathers and i couldnt find them....and i have glitter too but i didnt put it on....
i want the first obe for voting

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...7/DSC04271.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...7/DSC04247.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...7/DSC04279.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...7/DSC04267.jpg

liz2 what did u use for the glitter?

and does anyone here know where i can get feathers a those diamond beads at walmart like what section?

Very cool! And those lashes are awesome!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Oct 29, 2007)

thkx ladies


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 30, 2007)

GREAT jobs ladies!!! i love them all.!!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 30, 2007)

PIIINK sephora glitter and caboodles

great job btw i love the lashes


----------



## angellove (Oct 30, 2007)

here's mine. it's not as good as all of yours.. but i tried my best















this for the d2b






and i think that all the pictures posted are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also i have a very crappy camera....


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's mine. it's not as good as all of yours.. but i tried my best





http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e6...e/Image055.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e6...e/Image048.jpg

this for the d2b

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e6...e/Image042.jpg

and i think that all the pictures posted are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also i have a very crappy camera....

Aww...yay! I'm glad you entered!
I really like the shape of the mask that you used!


----------



## angellove (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww...yay! I'm glad you entered!
I really like the shape of the mask that you used!





thanks dearie!! can i say that i love yours as well!!!!!!!!!!!! they were fab! i even saved to fav the tutorial you made on youtube LOL


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 30, 2007)

I like your mask too



You have the cutest lips!


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 30, 2007)

they all look great its going to be heard to vote


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 30, 2007)

Everyone has done amazing in DTB!


----------



## angellove (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *utmostrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like your mask too



You have the cutest lips!



aww. thank you


----------



## KellyB (Oct 30, 2007)

I just want to say what a fabulous job everyone is doing. This has been a fun one to watch.


----------



## fawp (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Blondeplaymate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres mine...ughh i had pink and purple feathers and i couldnt find them....and i have glitter too but i didnt put it on....
i want the first obe for voting

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...7/DSC04271.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...7/DSC04247.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...7/DSC04279.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...7/DSC04267.jpg

liz2 what did u use for the glitter?

and does anyone here know where i can get feathers a those diamond beads at walmart like what section?

I love the simplicity of the design. The dots are wonderful and you've balanced the mask and lips perfectly. 
Have you tried the craft section? If Walmart doesn't have them, Micheals, Joann, or Hobby Lobby will.

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's mine. it's not as good as all of yours.. but i tried my best





http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e6...e/Image055.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e6...e/Image048.jpg

this for the d2b

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e6...e/Image042.jpg

and i think that all the pictures posted are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also i have a very crappy camera....

This one is awesome, too! Reminds me of one of the MAC holiday masks.


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi! I finally got my DTB done! So, here's my first picture, for the vote:






These are extra pictures just for fun



Tell me what you all think















Thanks for looking!


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! You all made my jaw drop, seriously!!! All the entries look amazing!

Liz my fave is the first one because you can see the glitter detail more, but they all look great!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW! all of you look fabulous, you all are so creative!!!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the simplicity of the design. The dots are wonderful and you've balanced the mask and lips perfectly. 
Have you tried the craft section? If Walmart doesn't have them, Micheals, Joann, or Hobby Lobby will.

This one is awesome, too! Reminds me of one of the MAC holiday masks.


yea i went to walmart yesturday and i got the rhinestones and feathers


----------



## monniej (Oct 31, 2007)

wow! you ladies have gone all out with this one! amazing! it will be hard to pick just one!


----------



## fawp (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *utmostrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi! I finally got my DTB done! So, here's my first picture, for the vote:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...asq-full-2.jpg

These are extra pictures just for fun



Tell me what you all think





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...asq-full-1.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...-profile-1.jpg

Thanks for looking!

Beautiful! The white looks so amazizng against your skin. I love the rhinestones! I was thinking about doing something like that myself.


----------



## Manda (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, you all did super jobs on these sntries! Voting is going to be sooo hard!!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 31, 2007)

love it!

thanks,i think i may redo it though, either way you NEED to enter and school us all, pleasE? lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! You all made my jaw drop, seriously!!! All the entries look amazing! 
Liz my fave is the first one because you can see the glitter detail more, but they all look great!






Please tell me you're going to enter!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 31, 2007)

These entries are really good ladies. Really good. Awesome jobs.


----------



## Topazzz (Nov 1, 2007)

incredible. everybody is so creative!!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Nov 1, 2007)

can i re-enter???....the one i posted ws unfinished i didnt add rhinestones and feathers but now i did!!....so may i please add new pictures?......

thank you


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can enter as many times as you want, you can only pick one photo though for the entry.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow!! INCREDIBLE


----------



## utmostrose (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautiful! The white looks so amazizng against your skin. I love the rhinestones! I was thinking about doing something like that myself. Thanks so much! I actually went back and forth and went over 6 different designs and tried out three of them before I finally settled on this one! My hubby had a blast picking fun at me the whole time (but he also had great fun brainstorming and shopping for supplies at 1 am! lol).





This was his actual reaction to one of the masks&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;





I was not so amused at him. And neither was he for long, hehe.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 1, 2007)

You all look amazing~


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 1, 2007)

Everybody's done a fantastic job! I'm posting mine just for the sake of participating as I'm not very excited about how it came out.

Here it goes...

Attachment 36964


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 1, 2007)

Btw I tried to cover my brows but did a sucky job at it hahaha.


----------



## utmostrose (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You all look amazing~

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5722.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5719.jpg
Wow! You look superhuman!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 1, 2007)

Ugh, I hate appending approvals....

I love those damn colors, Manders. Ugh, I just dunno what to do for mines... and it's due on Friday. I gotta get on it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You all look amazing~

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5722.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5719.jpg
Love it and I love the colors.


----------



## la_chinita (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please tell me you're going to enter! I really, really want to!!! This week has been crazy though...started a new job...midterms...homework...AHHHHH!!! I barely had time to squeeze in the Halloween Hottie one. But hopefully Thursday night I'll have time to do mine.
I love this D2B theme! Even if I don't make it Friday I'll probably still do it and just post on the FOTD forum.


----------



## niksaki (Nov 1, 2007)

ok so i havent entered one of these in AGES!

i didnt have much time but here is my entry and the stupid camera is totally crap and colours looked 'bleached' out almost compared to what it really looked like. .....thanks for looking..


----------



## niksaki (Nov 1, 2007)

here is my inspiration pic..


----------



## Bexy (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow you all look AMAZING!

Manders, this looks so great, love the lips.

Utmostrose, I love the glitter on the lashes and the white mask looks great with the stones.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Blondeplaymate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can i re-enter???....the one i posted ws unfinished i didnt add rhinestones and feathers but now i did!!....so may i please add new pictures?......
thank you

Of course you can! You can enter as many times as you'd like, just be sure to specify which one pic you would like to be entered into the voting poll.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You all look amazing~

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5722.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5719.jpg
I love it! What colors did you use for the mask? They're gorgeous!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everybody's done a fantastic job! I'm posting mine just for the sake of participating as I'm not very excited about how it came out.Here it goes...

Attachment 36964

Aww...don't get down on yourself, I think it looks great! I tried covering my brows, too...but it didn't work. So I ended up just coloring them in black. lol!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so i havent entered one of these in AGES! i didnt have much time but here is my entry and the stupid camera is totally crap and colours looked 'bleached' out almost compared to what it really looked like. .....thanks for looking..





That's so creative! You did a really good job! I love the inspiration pic you used, too!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 1, 2007)

Shaundra..They are all MAC Pigments in assortments of blue, green, pink and purple.


----------



## utmostrose (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everybody's done a fantastic job! I'm posting mine just for the sake of participating as I'm not very excited about how it came out.Here it goes...

Attachment 36964

I love your white "underspray" effect! I wanted to do that when I was contemplating one idea for this DTB, so I'm glad someone actualy did it





Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so i havent entered one of these in AGES! i didnt have much time but here is my entry and the stupid camera is totally crap and colours looked 'bleached' out almost compared to what it really looked like. .....thanks for looking..





I think your mask is beautiful! I actually like it better than the inspiration pic





Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow you all look AMAZING!...Utmostrose, I love the glitter on the lashes and the white mask looks great with the stones. Thanks so much Bexy, they are actually falsies, I could have never done such a great job on my own!




All these masks do look fantastic! I wish we could have a parade!


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *utmostrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks so much! I actually went back and forth and went over 6 different designs and tried out three of them before I finally settled on this one! My hubby had a blast picking fun at me the whole time (but he also had great fun brainstorming and shopping for supplies at 1 am! lol).





This was his actual reaction to one of the masks&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;





I was not so amused at him. And neither was he for long, hehe.





There's nothing better than going to Walmart at midnight to buy supplies for a makeup challenge!





Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You all look amazing~

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5722.jpg
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...y/100_5719.jpg
Wow! Your blending is amazing.


----------



## la_chinita (Nov 2, 2007)

Again, great job everyone!!! You all look amazing!

I'm done with midterms...YAY!!! So I finally found time to do this D2B. Stayed up late, but doing this was the most fun I've had since school started! On the last pic, I tried to do the small geisha lips on me, but it didn't quite turn out the way I wanted it so I just did my "normal" lip routine...LOL. Here it is!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Again, great job everyone!!! You all look amazing!
I'm done with midterms...YAY!!! So I finally found time to do this D2B. Stayed up late, but doing this was the most fun I've had since school started! On the last pic, I tried to do the small geisha lips on me, but it didn't quite turn out the way I wanted it so I just did my "normal" lip routine...LOL. Here it is!





YAY! I love it! I especially love the lashes and design!


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 2, 2007)

ahh yay you entered! gorgeous as always, what did you use? its so vibrant


----------



## Insensitive. (Nov 2, 2007)

Im re-doing mines tonight, More artistic this time lol. You all are beautiful. La_chanita and Benebaby, you two never let us down.


----------



## Manda (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, more awesome masks! These look so great!


----------



## la_chinita (Nov 2, 2007)

Aw, thanks you guys!!!!



I just used my NYX pigments in yellow gold and silver, then the rest of the colors are some samples I got from TKB in sage, emerald green, scarlet o'hara, and gemtone ruby. I love their colors and they give you a lot for the sample price of $1.50. And I didn't pay shipping because I don't live too far away from them!





Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im re-doing mines tonight, More artistic this time lol. You all are beautiful. La_chanita and Benebaby, you two never let us down. No need to re-do, IMO. I think your original entries look GREAT!!! I would have never thought to do two opposite elements for each side of the face. What a creative idea!


----------



## fawp (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Again, great job everyone!!! You all look amazing!
I'm done with midterms...YAY!!! So I finally found time to do this D2B. Stayed up late, but doing this was the most fun I've had since school started! On the last pic, I tried to do the small geisha lips on me, but it didn't quite turn out the way I wanted it so I just did my "normal" lip routine...LOL. Here it is!





Beautiful! I love your lashes and your lip color and shape is awesome.


----------



## utmostrose (Nov 2, 2007)

LaChinita, I'm with everyone else on your lashes, Gorgeous! but then again, the whole mask is, too!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow everyone so far has a done a great job.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Again, great job everyone!!! You all look amazing!
I'm done with midterms...YAY!!! So I finally found time to do this D2B. Stayed up late, but doing this was the most fun I've had since school started! On the last pic, I tried to do the small geisha lips on me, but it didn't quite turn out the way I wanted it so I just did my "normal" lip routine...LOL. Here it is!





I love it!. Very pretty!


----------



## fawp (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm really dissappointed with the way this turned out; plus, something's wrong with the flash on my camera so the pics look even worse.



Oh, well...


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Nov 3, 2007)

Phew...I almost missed it. I did this a few days ago and am just getting to uploading them. After I did it, I didn't feel like washing it so I went to a Baby shower like this. lol.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 3, 2007)

wow!!! omg!!! what a fabulous job everyone did. Everyone is so talented and I envy that!!!


----------



## utmostrose (Nov 3, 2007)

Faith-Abigail, I think your mask is really great! Plus, I love the flowers; did you do those freehand?

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...After I did it, I didn't feel like washing it... I know what you mean, after all the work put in, it is kind of a let-down to have to take it all off so quickly



Good job, it is really nice!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *utmostrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know what you mean, after all the work put in, it is kind of a let-down to have to take it all off so quickly



Good job, it is really nice! Thanks hun


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok, time's up!

Sorry I forgot to give a warning earlier today!

Don't forget to vote for your favorite entry here!


----------

